# Calling all NBD Regulars: Feedback for NBD and KC



## Cord (Mar 29, 2016)

*- Feedback for Naruto Battledome and NBD subsections -​*
It has been quite a while since we had an open discussion with the rest of the community regarding the section and the direction it is heading. I guess this should have been brought up right after the manga ended in '14, but never got around to it and it kept getting placed on the back burner - I do apologize for the long overdue.

Nonetheless, the Naruto Avenue staff is still interested about your thoughts regarding the section, overall. Your feedback and/or suggestions will be greatly appreciated. Basically, this is something that would help us identify what we need to work on/modify/adjust/change/etc...We will try to act upon them as necessary.

If there's anything you guys want to comment on that is relevant to the section (rules/policies, activity, moderation, etc), please post them all here. Likewise, if you guys have any ideas that will benefit or improve the section (project ideas, promoting/advertising the section, and the like), don't hesitate to share them here.

_Guide questions: What do you think are the strengths and weaknesses of the section right now? How do you feel about the section's moderation? What do you think could help improve the activity and general state of the section? _Please add more comments and/or suggestions that you feel are relevant, but are not covered by these questions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matty (Mar 29, 2016)

It's great. Probably won't reach its full potential until we get a Sasori emoji doe 

In regards to questions:

1) Strengths: Great place for open discussion and creativity. Everybody is pretty civil and most regulars contribute at least semi daily.

Not really sure about weaknesses. 

2) Moderation is fine. Usually things only get moved or locked when necessary. I've never had an issue.

3) Sasori emoji

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Itachі (Mar 29, 2016)

Don't really think there's much the staff can do, there's nothing fundamentally wrong with the section. Activity's pretty good considering that Naruto ended a while back and the Battledome is still doing better than sections like the Country Club. But yeah, there's no flaw here that would drive away anyone, it would only be some of the users. And staff can't ban users just because they say stupid shit. This section revolves around its userbase and its userbase is mostly fine. Moderation here is fine too, only thing I've picked up on is that sometimes stomp threads are left open but that really doesn't matter much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ImSerious (Mar 29, 2016)

Itachifan here.

How come sometimes when i create a thread mods close it for no reason. Like my Kushina vs Itachi thread, which was perfectly fine.

wat up.


----------



## Sadgoob (Mar 29, 2016)

Why hasn't that Sadgoob guy been made a mod yet? He's amazing. IMO that's this forum's biggest weakness.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Saru (Mar 29, 2016)

Strengths: Quality posters swing through.

Weaknesses: A lot of good posters like SoW are retired and senile for the most part now. Not a lot that can be done about that, though.

Moderation is good. Deletion of one-liners or three words responses is appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Mar 29, 2016)

This place has been slowly dying since 09' and there nothing anyone can do about it. The end of the manga certainly exacerbated the decline and until the Boruto special comes out this will continue. Nonetheless, all good things must come to and end. If this section survives past 2017, I'll be surprised.


----------



## Alex Payne (Mar 30, 2016)

1. Ban Sound 5 threads
2. Move DB threads from Translations to here and let someone to finish DB4 entries compilation. Maybe allow a thread with BD-relevant excerpts from Viz translations.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Saru (Mar 30, 2016)

A link to the DB entries in the BD would be nice.


----------



## ImSerious (Mar 30, 2016)

Honestly i didn't think this place would survive a month after the end of the manga. Right after i read the final page of the final chapter i closed all of my naruto tabs and never looked back.

I don't even know what i'm doing here right now besides spreading awareness of minato's greatness


----------



## Platypus (Mar 30, 2016)

Alex Payne said:


> 1. Ban Sound 5 threads
> 2. Move DB threads from Translations to here and let someone to finish DB4 entries compilation. Maybe allow a thread with BD-relevant excerpts from Viz translations.





Saru said:


> A link to the DB entries in the BD would be nice.



So basically this:this​

Kinda hard to complete the DB4 translations without the translators willing to do so, due to (1) how lackluster DB4 was and a lack of interest as a result and/or (2) a bunch of translators being out of the picture or moving on to other stuff since the end of part II. If only VIZ would be translating it (sooner).

Don't see the point in moving translations and databook directories from Translations to here. Kinda defeats the purpose of having a subsection dedicated to translations. Links like the one above should do the job..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ersa (Mar 30, 2016)

You got rid of KeyofMiracles.

I also suggest Shinobi No Kami and ARGUS.

Reactions: Disagree 3


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 30, 2016)

Alex Payne said:


> 1. Ban Sound 5 threads
> 2. Move DB threads from Translations to here and let someone to finish DB4 entries compilation. Maybe allow a thread with BD-relevant excerpts from Viz translations.



I second this.


I like BD as it is now. It is funny that it is better than it was during the golden era of the forums.


----------



## Amol (Mar 30, 2016)

Alex Payne said:


> *1. Ban Sound 5 threads
> *
> 2. Move DB threads from Translations to here and let someone to finish DB4 entries compilation. Maybe allow a thread with BD-relevant excerpts from Viz translations.



I third this           .


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 30, 2016)

KC needs to get more young players to mix in with oldfags or die with some somebelance of dignity.

Threads are kinda getting stagnant and redundant. Most threads which get playtime are from more popular characters and threads with less popular but interesting matchups get the backburner. So i reckon getting more casuals to join via advertising. It should also get a bit more varied with new manga spinoff or whatever coming out.


----------



## Matty (Mar 30, 2016)

If you start paying us we will become better


----------



## ImSerious (Mar 30, 2016)

Alex Payne said:


> *1. Ban Sound 5 threads*
> 2. Move DB threads from Translations to here and let someone to finish DB4 entries compilation. Maybe allow a thread with BD-relevant excerpts from Viz translations.


I fourth this.

Can we stop making threads about fodder pls.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 30, 2016)

Maybe get some statistics of the battledome posters like "who solo'd most threads" or some shit like that(which would be me bcause I'm usually debating 10 minato fans @ the same time ).


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Mar 30, 2016)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Maybe get some statistics of the battledome posters like "who solo'd most threads" or some shit like that(which would be me bcause I'm usually *debating 10 minato* fans @ the same time ).



You clearly are mistaking rational posters with Minato fans because there inst even 2 or 3 Minato fans posting in the BD. I mean, Since 06 I cant even count 10 Minato fans who have ever posted here. 



Also, can we please ban Minato vs Itachi threads. Its been blatantly clear since the inception of the forum that Minato is on a different level than Itachi. These threads don't add anything.


----------



## ImSerious (Mar 30, 2016)

Elite Uchiha said:


> You clearly are mistaking rational posters with Minato fans because there inst even 2 or 3 Minato fans posting in the BD. I mean, Since 06 I cant even count 10 Minato fans who have ever posted here.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, can we please ban Minato vs Itachi threads. Its been blatantly clear since the inception of the forum that Minato is on a different level than Itachi. These threads don't add anything.


There really aren't a lot of Minatofans on this forum, us Itachifans on the other hand are everywhere.

And as much as it pains me to admit it, Itachi isn't on Minato's level, so yeah those threads should be banned.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 30, 2016)

Elite Uchiha said:


> You clearly are mistaking rational posters with Minato fans because there inst even 2 or 3 Minato fans posting in the BD. I mean, Since 06 I cant even count 10 Minato fans who have ever posted here.


I can't mistake a rational poster for a Minato fan because Minato fans are the most irrational posters in the forum 



> Also, can we please ban Minato vs Itachi threads. Its been blatantly clear since the inception of the forum that Minato is on a different level than Itachi. These threads don't add anything.



If they ban those threads then you won't be left with any thread to shitpost in.
Have you ever looked it from that angle ?


----------



## Saru (Mar 30, 2016)

Platypus said:


> So basically this:this​
> 
> Kinda hard to complete the DB4 translations without the translators willing to do so, due to (1) how lackluster DB4 was and a lack of interest as a result and/or (2) a bunch of translators being out of the picture or moving on to other stuff since the end of part II. If only VIZ would be translating it (sooner).
> 
> Don't see the point in moving translations and databook directories from Translations to here. Kinda defeats the purpose of having a subsection dedicated to translations. Links like the one above should do the job..




I meant something more along the lines of updating the stickied Characters Thread with DB IV links.


----------



## Itachі (Mar 30, 2016)

Yeah, Databook entries would be good.


----------



## Matty (Mar 30, 2016)

Elite Uchiha said:


> You clearly are mistaking rational posters with Minato fans because there inst even 2 or 3 Minato fans posting in the BD. I mean, Since 06 I cant even count 10 Minato fans who have ever posted here.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, can we please ban Minato vs Itachi threads. Its been blatantly clear since the inception of the forum that Minato is on a different level than Itachi. These threads don't add anything.



I think Hussain makes up for the other 9 missing Minato fans


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Mar 30, 2016)

Guys, you're supposed to be offering thoughts/suggestions on the running of the NBD/KC, not complaining about each other.  Please try to refrain from personal attacks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Mar 30, 2016)

@AP, Grimm, Amol, ImSerious: Do you mean Sound 5 threads in particular, or "fodder" threads in general? One of the most often-repeated complaints I've heard about the War Arc is that it turned into a nuke-fest, which made the fights boring.  We didn't get trickery and strategy like Naruto making a bunch of KBs against Neji and keeping one back to trick Neji into thinking that was the real Naruto, or Shikamaru drawing out his match with Temari to give the shadows time to lengthen.  Instead it was all, "Ooh, another Rasengan variant that's just like the previous 10 Rasengan variants except EVEN BIGGER!"

I would have expected something similar to be true in the NBD, with threads that leave room for strategy being more interesting than ones that are just, "Who can activate their nuke-jutsu first?"  Do you not find this to be the case?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rocky (Mar 30, 2016)

They mean the sound five in particular, and not because they're lower tiered characters, but because there are certain individuals in the Battledome that won't accept that. I don't think they should be banned, though. The posters trying to push the Savage Five agenda are great debaters, so why not let them support characters they feel are underrated? That's why we have a Battledome in the first place.

That said, I'd encourage the mods to stay on top of stomp threads in general. I think you guys do a pretty good job as it is considering you have lives outside of Narutoforums lol, but sometimes that "Sound 5 vs Raikage" thread stays open too long and turns into a shitstorm. Speaking of which, there should be a low tolerance for flamers. Pointless ad hominem tacked on to the end of every point made is nothing but cancer to the section. 

Unless it's troll flaming, because that's funny. A certain rude ugly rabbit hoe can back me on that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Santoryu (Mar 30, 2016)

ImSerious said:


> There really aren't a lot of Minatofans on this forum, us Itachifans on the other hand are everywhere.
> 
> And as much as it pains me to admit it, Itachi isn't on Minato's level, so yeah those threads should be banned.





As an avid Akatuski and Gokage fan, it pains me to see them consistently pitted against elite calibre shinobi like Sharingan Kakashi. They have no chance. Please stop this.  NF needs democracy. We need equality.


----------



## Sans (Mar 30, 2016)

Sadgoob said:


> Why hasn't that Sadgoob guy been made a mod yet? He's amazing. IMO that's this forum's biggest weakness.



he should be banned from in real life LOL


----------



## Ryuzaki (Mar 30, 2016)

All Sound 5 threads should be banned if they aren't using characters from Part 1.


----------



## Sans (Mar 30, 2016)

you should be banned


----------



## Sadgoob (Mar 30, 2016)

Rocky said:


> They mean the sound five in particular, and not because they're lower tiered characters



Shut your whore mouth.


----------



## Sadgoob (Mar 30, 2016)

Alex Payne said:


> 1. Ban Sound 5 threads



Typical Russian. Unused to our freedom of speech and press.


----------



## Alex Payne (Mar 31, 2016)

Sadgoob said:


> Typical Russian. Unused to our freedom of speech and press.


I am yet to suggest sending people to Gulag for making Sound 5 threads.

My suggestion was half-joke. But only half. We have basically multiple near-identical threads with people continuing to post the same old arguments and piss each other off. It has stopped being a healthy discussion a while ago. Sound 5 is a controversial topic that is worth talking about. But talking about doesn't mean making a mess. Make one sticky thread like the "Sound 4/5 level" and have people rip each other throats out in there. Having 10 Sound 4 vs Jonins, Sound 4 vs Special Jonins, Sound 4 take on Kages on the front pages with new threads popping up every day is extremely dumb and it hurts the section by making people less inclined to post good stuff. If you see one thread that you think is imbalanced you'd more often than not post a decent explanation about why you think so. If you see 10 of those you are more likely to post one-liners in each and call people dumb for making those.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ImSerious (Mar 31, 2016)

Daenerys Stormborn said:


> @AP, Grimm, Amol, ImSerious: Do you mean Sound 5 threads in particular, or "fodder" threads in general? One of the most often-repeated complaints I've heard about the War Arc is that it turned into a nuke-fest, which made the fights boring.  We didn't get trickery and strategy like Naruto making a bunch of KBs against Neji and keeping one back to trick Neji into thinking that was the real Naruto, or Shikamaru drawing out his match with Temari to give the shadows time to lengthen.  Instead it was all, "Ooh, another Rasengan variant that's just like the previous 10 Rasengan variants except EVEN BIGGER!"
> 
> I would have expected something similar to be true in the NBD, with threads that leave room for strategy being more interesting than ones that are just, "Who can activate their nuke-jutsu first?"  Do you not find this to be the case?


That's what we have Minato for.


----------



## Cord (Apr 2, 2016)

Thank you for the feedback guys! We'll be sure to discuss everything that was brought up. 

If there are more btw, just keep 'em coming.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Apr 4, 2016)

I stopped being senile and inactive for a few months because I didn't like the form of debate the community was taking to.  It was becoming increasingly hostile and toxic and involved deriding or laughing at and dismissing other posters.  That's nothing new, in fact it's universal among bad posters and 12 year olds.  But what was new was that it was becoming accepted as official etiquette and being promoted through nominations and MotM spots on the shortlist. 

On the opposite end, there was a great deal of non-debate.  Many responses would be along of lines of not being able to dissect or discuss a topic, or everyone has their own opinions.  There was, for a period, very little attempt to understand or seek to understand the events in the story or more importantly the viewpoints of others from praised posters.  This was also being viewed in a positive light and encouraged by posters and staff, with what minimal interactions the staff has.  

With posters like Saru and Itachi giving the section many threads and much attention, either climate was making waste of their efforts, or using good intentions as a platform to be disinterested or downright bad. 

For the month or so I was trying to be good, the month where I reverted to my civilized self, I had hoped to set a good example for the community and demonstrate one way this could be done.  As I am not a moderator, and likely will never be, this was the most I could do to leave something good behind for a section I held some small affection for.  In some part, I feel that at least a few posters took to it, and I and others got to view age old discussions in a fresh and interesting way, and did so for two months.  (More on why two months later.)  The moderators didn't see this or feel this was worthwhile behavior and excluded me from the shortlist, despite receiving a nomination from nearly every poster.  When I genuinely asked what I needed to do to be a better example, I was ignored.  Now what's important isn't boo-hoo I didn't win a prize.  What's important is that the short-list is the only positive feedback the moderators give, and when I asked how to be a better poster, and I was ignored.  My goal after all, was to be a good example, TO BE THE CHANGE I WANTED TO SEE...  to put it bluntly, and if I'm not doing that right, how to be better.  I had to privately ask Atlantic Storm to ask for me, and upon checking he said they gave him some vague non-sense about me not being impressive enough.  

It's incredibly hard for me to care if the people in charge don't, and this is largest reason for my current and foreseeable absence.

Speaking of not caring, secretarial tasks like making sure nomination threads go up roughly on time isn't hard, and neither is knowing what month it is.  Between shifting mods, Yingy's promotion, and Cordelia's breaks and moves back and forth from the library, super simple things have been delayed or skipped for +3 or -5 weeks, and does anyone remember what happened to January?  Normally we skip the last month of the year, December for you Lunarians, because of the Awards Ceremony.  But we didn't have an Awards Ceremony this year, so we held MotM in December.  Then we skipped January for some reason.  Why?  We shouldn't have.  If there was some reason it wasn't stated.  This is partly why I was active for two months instead of just one.  I was waiting for the staff to give the thumbs up and see how they viewed the section in the only way they really interact with us outside infractions and locks.  That's a problem by the way.

In the KC, Akatsuki was closing matches after three days, rather than four days.  Matches had posts about how it would be overtime, followed by closing posts, and there were weeks of multiple people asking what was up with the matches being closed early before she informed us that she remembered somewhere we went back to three day votes.  Everyone but her was operating under the assumption of 4 day matches.  This kind of thing would have taken a couple minutes and a casual glance for participants to be informed about.  This is another lack of communication, and speaks for a lack of care or commitment or awareness.  

Whenever I've brought issues like these up privately I've always heard that they're sorry or they have it under control or things were hectic this month but it will be better next month.  Or they apologize, or agree, and promise improvement.  Those are lines you say to save face. I've volunteered to take care of some of menial tasks or give private reminders, because somehow I, one of the least punctual and most oblivious and chronically late people still deemed functional, have been more on the ball with noticing these things than the staff.  It's been two years now since I've started bringing this up every couple of months.  They haven't improved, and maybe a lot of people don't notice, but I'm sure some of them do.

Now I totally get that these are secretarial and janitorial duties, and they're simple.  Accidents happen.  But if you volunteer for a position of power, you have a responsibility to follow through on them, even if they're boring or you're busy, or you've now realized internet forums which discuss fictitious magical ninja battles loosely based in a dead and poorly executed are a waste of time on the macro scale.  AS and Cordelia stepped down when they were too busy, and came back when they felt like it.  For Kai, he has the NBD, and Nina exclusively does the largely dead and self run KC.  I'll also mention Akatsuki's refusal to check the NBD threads outside of reports during Winchester's breaks, which was inexcusable.  (I think I've seen her post more times in this thread than any other outside her own matches and the convo thread, but she's nice and gives me e-books so I'll not delve.)  If you can't dedicate 15 minutes a week to looking at your section, or 10 minutes a month to tally votes or copy paste an intro within a seven day grace period, or you don't want to glance at a section for a couple of minutes and communicate with curious people, even just feeling the mood, I find it hard to believe you should be doing this (thankless unrewarding exploitative) job, and should let Tazmo make his ad money off someone else's hard work.

Every moderator we've had is an intelligent kind and capable person who I personally know is more than capable of excellence, chosen and trained by excellent people, from an excellent pool.  Why they don't do better is beyond me, and I think if they had a presence and made a personal commitment to being shining examples of moral guidance, the direction of the NBD would improve, and the momentum of the active and committed members would carry on a lot farther.

Anyway, since the quiet way didn't seem to work out, and this thread asks publicly, I'll voice this publicly, and hope it does some good.  If anyone feels anything is inaccurate,  I'm sure you can do some research to verify if you're committed to improvement, and use it as a springboard into constructive conversation and improvements in related areas.  You're creative and critical thinkers.  If anyone thinks I sucked and you can do a better job, by all means go be the kindest coolest most open-minded considerate and polite poster you can be. So much so that if shoves the memory me into the dirt, and grinds it's face under the heel of your even-tempered respectful kindness and thought provoking and insightful discussion.  You're capable of it. 

- The Pirate on Wheels

P.S. I didn't edit this or read through.  Sorry not sorry.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex Payne (Apr 4, 2016)

Shots fired.


----------



## Rocky (Apr 4, 2016)

SoW is the MLK of the BD.


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 4, 2016)

POW is the mod Konoha needs but not the one we deserve.


----------



## Cord (Apr 5, 2016)

I appreciate your input and honestly with us, PoW. 



> That's nothing new, in fact it's universal among bad posters and 12 year olds. But what was new was that it was becoming accepted as official etiquette and being promoted through nominations and MotM spots on the shortlist.



I guess, this is time to make certain modifications on how the contest is run. I have a couple in mind and I will share them once I have brought it up to the fellow NBD mods and see if they will approve or are comfortable with them.



> Then we skipped January for some reason. Why? We shouldn't have. If there was some reason it wasn't stated. This is partly why I was active for two months instead of just one. I was waiting for the staff to give the thumbs up and see how they viewed the section in the only way they really interact with us outside infractions and locks. That's a problem by the way.



We didn't have any recent Annual Awards Ceremony yes, but we didn't skip MotM this January either. There were nominations and voting that happened and it was won by FlamingRain.

I can't speak for other moderators, so I will let them address the very specific issues you have brought up involving them.

Overall, I don't disagree with everything you said and most of the criticisms directed to us are accurate. We do lag behind in terms of consistent moderation compared to the earlier eras of the section and the communication we have with the members is lacking. I won't deny nor trivialize that.

That said, I would like to remind everyone that we are not omnipotent even if we tried. This is why the report function is there, which everyone is encouraged to use. Looking over through threads everyday isn't going enable us to see all the things that require mod intervention.

In days when we don't get to consistently browse through discussions because of multiple things that preoccupy us, we rely on reports that are being sent. As it stands right now, barely anyone here reports anything. On the month of March alone, only about 5 reports were from this section out of unknown instances that we might have overlooked or someone else have seen, but ignored.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not deflecting any accountability here. I just want to remind everyone that the improvement of this section's environment is a shared responsibility between the staff members and the rest of the community. We would like to have all the help we can get from all of you, especially when it comes to things that happen in a regular basis.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cord (Apr 5, 2016)

Once again, we really appreciate you guys for giving your feedback and suggestions here as it reflects how you all still genuinely care for the section. And thank you to all those who aren't getting tired of promoting quality discussions and excellent behavior.

In return, we will work together in an effort to address everything that was brought up, make the necessary changes or adjustments, and improve communication with the rest of the community.
*
[EDIT]* Oh, and this is not a closing post by the way. I just really wanted to express my gratitude. Sorry if it sounded lame.  

This thread should be up for another week or so.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matty (Apr 5, 2016)

Cordelia said:


> As it stands right now, barely anyone here reports anything



Because we ain't snitches


----------



## Soul (Apr 5, 2016)

Cordelia, the problem is simple, and you (nor any other person moderating the forum) can really help us with it: We just have less quality posters than before, and the manga ended. It was a good run, to be honest.



Cordelia said:


> _Guide questions_: What do you think are the strengths and weaknesses of the section right now?



Strengths would be that we are actually willing to try something to get more activity, and that we have a nice community. Weaknesses is that the manga is over, so nothing new will happen.



> How do you feel about the section's moderation?



Could delete more one liners, but you are doing a decent job at it.
Haven't been that active, though, so I can't tell for sure.



> What do you think could help improve the activity and general state of the section?



We tried the debate thing with Suu a few years back. That could help for a few weeks, at least.



Grimmjowsensei said:


> It is funny that it is better than it was during the golden era of the forums.



But that is just not true.



Alex Payne said:


> Shots fired.



Well, the mods _did_ asked for feedback.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Matty (Apr 7, 2016)

Have you ever thought about making an App for this site?


----------



## Sans (Apr 13, 2016)

Cordelia said:


> Thank you for the feedback guys! We'll be sure to discuss everything that was brought up.
> 
> If there are more btw, just keep 'em coming.



yw


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Apr 13, 2016)

I think my biggest gripe with the current BD is that there are so many terrible posters and/or debaters that get nominated for MotM every month. 

I mean the guidelines for nominees are:



> 1. Fosters *healthy discussion and constructive debate.*
> 2. Posts *courteously* and consistently, with wisdom and reasoning.
> 3. Is *helpful, friendly and encouraging to other members, especially new ones!*
> 4. Always abides by the rules of the forum as well as the rules of the section.
> 5. In general, is *a good role model* for other posters of the Battledome.



And I can 100% guarantee that there are a lot of people who get nominated that don't fit these descriptions. Posting often doesn't make you a good poster. Posting often with justified reasoning doesn't make you a good, respectable poster either, especially if you can't be civil to someone sheerly because they think something different to you. 

I think there should be more of a review of nominees, cus half the time I wtf at some of the people nominated lol.

In fact, I think that in general, people get too hostile about stupid shit. I dunno, back in the day, I remember mods -snipping- and deleting and ..moderating people's fits of keyboard-bashing fury a lot more.

But as far as match-ups and thread creation is concerned, I think its fine.​​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Saru (Apr 13, 2016)

I think smilies should be banned from the BD. I'm half-serious.

Lately, there's also been a trend  of posters flinging poo at each other and calling each other stupid, and this is often times due to certain members "stirring the pot" or going out of their way to provoke or insult another member due to a disagreement in opinion. Suffice to say, that type of behavior doesn't make for a healthy, friendly debate environment. It would probably help if people used the report button more often, but I think that most of the posters here are probably too "nice" or naturally opposed to "snitching" to make use of that function, which is a weakness of the posters rather than the staff or the BD as whole. 

I remember posts that consisted of only insults or smilies being deleted back in the day, but it seems like that happens less often now, and I can only guess that's due  to a combination of the staff being less vigilant (for whatever reason) and posters being averse to using the report button. I can sympathize with the latter group, and I personally have never used the report button. It's difficult to see a good enough reason to report someone. Calling someone stupid doesn't really seem like an offense worth reporting, especially when you're the one being labeled stupid, yet that's precisely the type of behavior that leads to the degradation of the BD.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 13, 2016)

Saru said:


> I think smilies should be banned from the BD. I'm half-serious.
> 
> Lately, there's also been a trend  of posters flinging poo at each other and calling each other stupid, and this is often times due to certain members "stirring the pot" or going out of their way to provoke or insult another member due to a disagreement in opinion. Suffice to say, that type of behavior doesn't make for a healthy, friendly debate environment. It would probably help if people used the report button more often, but I think that most of the posters here are probably too "nice" or naturally opposed to "snitching" to make use of that function, which is a weakness of the posters rather than the staff or the BD as whole.
> 
> I remember posts that consisted of only insults or smilies being deleted back in the day, but it seems like that happens less often now, and I can only guess that's due  to a combination of the staff being less vigilant (for whatever reason) and posters being averse to using the report button. I can sympathize with the latter group, and I personally have never used the report button. It's difficult to see a good enough reason to report someone. Calling someone stupid doesn't really seem like an offense worth reporting, especially when you're the one being labeled stupid, yet that's precisely the type of behavior that leads to the degradation of the BD.



Whoa, whoa, whoa. You can take away my freedom, but you can never take away my cat emotes


----------



## Saru (Apr 13, 2016)

How about we make a compromise? A limit of one cat emote per post. Anything more is autoban.


----------



## Rocky (Apr 13, 2016)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> I think there should be more of a review of nominees, cus half the time I wtf at some of the people nominated lol.



They do review the nominees, and the terrible people don't usually make the shortlist.


----------



## Matty (Apr 13, 2016)

Saru said:


> How about we make a compromise? A limit of one cat emote per post. Anything more is autoban.



I can dig that


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Apr 13, 2016)

Rocky said:


> They do review the nominees, and the terrible people don't usually make the shortlist.



I disagree ​​


----------



## Rocky (Apr 13, 2016)

Saru said:


> I think smilies should be banned from the BD. I'm half-serious.



I second this. Or maybe like three emoticons per post, or something. Because this:



> :



Is pure cancer.


----------



## Bonly (Apr 13, 2016)

Honestly there's not much to be done in the NBD really as the purpose of the section is being done. Main thing is that's there quite a bit of unhelpful post that need deleting but you guys are only human and have lives of your own so I can understand them not getting deleted right away but there seems to be quite a bit of increase of them being left alone for a while. Otherwise it comes down to the posters and the quality and effort they put in their post but you can't force everyone to do the same though there are certain posters who might do nicely with the fear of a ban 

Personally I'm just waiting for another debate tournament to pop up again since the manga has ended so mods get up on that and I'll be as happy as Jad when Gai does anything

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Itachі (Apr 14, 2016)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> I disagree ​​



Name and shame.


----------



## Sans (Apr 15, 2016)

Rocky said:


> I second this. Or maybe like three emoticons per post, or something. Because this:
> 
> 
> 
> Is pure cancer.



cancer is cancer


----------



## Cord (Apr 20, 2016)

Alright. We are reviewing the feedback and suggestions that have been brought up so far and we are taking the first steps to implement some of them.

One of the major concerns that has been brought up has to do with Member of the Month. I mentioned previously that there is going to be some revamping of the rules and how it is run. 

Here are some changes:

*1.)* As opposed to the traditional procedure where only staff members can post nomination and voting threads, *regular members can now host Member of the Month*. That is, whoever is interested in running the contest must inform us first for approval and for easier facilitation and scheduling in order to prevent confusion on who gets to host it in any given month. Please inform us anywhere before the 20th of each month if you are interested. Nomination threads are posted every 20th of each month, followed by the voting threads which are posted on the first day of the following month. If the host fails to post the threads on the designated dates, we will take over the process.

*2.)* Since the biggest complaint about the MotM is how "questionable" posters get to the voting shortlist, we are giving the community the chance to help us review candidates that will be included in the final voting list. This is done through a *"veto request"* for nominated posters whom you feel is undeserving to be on the shortlist or should be disqualified from the contest. However, this must be done objectively. *You have to link specific posts or threads showcasing why that particular member is not fit to be included in the voting shortlist.*

To prevent potential feuds among posters, we decided to have *this veto process be done privately.* Anyone who wants to request a veto for a nominee/s must *NOT* post it in the nomination thread. Instead, *send us a private message* and we will review the veto request. Remember, requesting a veto doesn't automatically disqualify any posters. The final shortlist will still be ultimately decided by the staff.

*3.)* Lastly, although this is optional/not really required, we encourage members to include examples of posts from members that they wish to nominate. That way, we will all have better grasp of the posters who could be the next Member of the Month.​
PS: Since this announcement has just been posted, #1 can take effect on the succeeding month. I will post the nomination and voting threads for this month. Remember to PM Atlantic Storm, Kai, Daenerys Stormborn, or me if you are interested in hosting MotM for the month of May! #2 and #3 can take effect immediately.

Let us know what you think!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bonly (Apr 21, 2016)

Are you guys firm in these or is their a chance that this might be able to change in the future because I personally feel number 3 should be required rather then optional and I think Veto's should be done publicly

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Matty (Apr 21, 2016)

Veto's should def be public unless someone is really that afraid of confrontation. Then they should just take it up with the mods.

I've never had a problem with the MotM voting. 

But I do think that previous month winners should just be left out, maybe I'm in the minority there, but just my opinion.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Itachі (Apr 21, 2016)

vetos should be public imo

we're all big boys here

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Saru (Apr 21, 2016)

I think private vetoes are a good idea. Posters need to be able to voice their opinion in a safe space, and while I don't think that any of you are bloodthirsty warmongers, I don't think posters should be forced to point fingers out in the open either. That would discourage posters from voicing their disapproval due to the fear of backlash and perpetuate the culture of not speaking out against poor or at the least disagreeable behavior that has already taken root in the NBD (a presumption supported by the apparent lack of reports that the NBD Mods have received).



Cordelia said:


> *2.)* Since the biggest complaint about the MotM is how "questionable" posters get to the voting shortlist, we are giving the community the chance to help us review candidates that will be included in the final voting list. This is done through a "veto request" for nominated posters whom you feel is undeserving to be on the shortlist or should be disqualified from the contest. However, this must be done objectively. You have to link specific posts or threads showcasing why that particular member is not fit to be included in the voting shortlist.
> 
> To prevent potential feuds among posters, we decided to have this veto process be done privately. Anyone who wants to request a veto for a nominee/s must NOT post it in the nomination thread. Instead, send us a private message and *we will review the veto request*. Remember, requesting a veto doesn't automatically disqualify any posters. *The final shortlist will still be ultimately decided by the staff.*




The bold doesn't give the NBD _as a whole_ the opportunity to voice their opinion on whether or not a veto request is legitimate enough to warrant a veto. I don't think that anyone should be afraid to _discuss_ (not point out) the quality of a nominee should that nominee's name be brought to the table _anonymously_, because at that point, there's no risk of the person who initiated the veto request being singled out. If a veto request is so unfit for Member discussion that a higher power has to be the one to take it into consideration, then that veto request should be invalid anyway, because the criteria for Member of the Month is pretty clearly defined; if there's truly an issue with a nominee, then all Members (not just Mods) should be able to clearly spot that issue based on the criteria for Member of the Month. 

I might suggest a thread for approval of veto requests if such a process is implemented. 

The process would essentially be:


Member sends a veto request to a Staff Member in the form of a PM.
Staff Member creates a thread with a list of all veto requests for the month (with links to the "evidence").
Members vote to approve or reject the veto request.
Veto request is either approved or rejected based on the majority input.

Pros:

All members can *feel safe* making veto requests.
Veto requests are brought to the table _*anonymously*_.
All members can decide whether or not the veto request is valid.

Cons:

Staff would have to create another thread (potentially).
Staff would have to tally additional votes (potentially).
Staff would still have to review the veto request for validity before making the thread.

Admittedly, this would be more work for the Staff, but I suspect that vote requests would be infrequent because most nominees are generally agreed upon or nominated by several members, not just one. I would prefer a process like this to having vote requests _initiated_ publicly (and not for my own sake, because I haven't seen an issue with any of the nominees in recent months, personally). So, while I think that the concept of private veto requests is a good one, I think the above posters' desires to have an element of transparency to the process should also be taken into consideration.

I'll again say that if a veto request is legitimate, then it should be clear that the nominee in question failed to meet the MotM criteria to any person (not just Mods), so if something like the above cannot be implemented due to concerns of feuds, then I think there is probably a deeper issue than general member concerns about nominee quality. Whether that means that Members should improve their conduct or that the criteria for MotM needs to be reviewed and amended by the NBD as whole, I don't personally know.

Just some thoughts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ersa (Apr 21, 2016)

I'm all for vetoes, public or private.

The fact that people would nominate certain posters over me is fucking ridiculous considering I'm probably top 3 posters here.


----------



## Isaiah13000 (Apr 23, 2016)

I'm for vetoing nominations, if they're public or private it doesn't matter to me either. In the end, I'm sure anyone who's been on this forum longer than I have knows what type of user each member is.


----------



## Saru (Apr 23, 2016)

@Cordelia, I saw that you had responded to my post before the response got wiped by the upgrade, lol.

I don't remember exactly what you had said since I only had time to glance at the post, but I definitely think it might be more work than necessary having the additional steps I suggested. I was just trying to think of a way to insulate members from backlash while making things as transparent as people seem to want them to be. I'm sure the original suggestion you outlined would work well in the long run, because in that situation, a staff member can just politely and privately explain to a nominee why they were vetoed, and the vetoed nominee will have a chance to improve upon their post quality in future months. I doubt that someone would continue to have poor debate decorum (for example) if it was cited as a reason for their nomination being vetoed.

Thanks for taking it into consideration, though.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cord (Apr 23, 2016)

@Saru Oh yeah. Posts from the past 24 hours seem to have been wiped out. @_@

And yeah, I totally see where you're coming from and I very much appreciate your input! I have brought it up for discussion too, though I might need to repost it again because of all this forum upgrade issues. ><

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Matty (Apr 23, 2016)

This shit sucks. Give me back my Cat emojis


----------



## Cord (Apr 23, 2016)

Cat emojis are still alive. No? 

*EDIT:* Yes.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Matty (Apr 23, 2016)



Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## ARGUS (Apr 23, 2016)

Ersa said:


> You got rid of KeyofMiracles.
> 
> I also suggest Shinobi No Kami and ARGUS.


Looks like I have done my job 
Because making a fanboy like you that salty definitely means I'm doing something right

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soul (Apr 24, 2016)

Matty said:


> Veto's should def be public unless someone is really that afraid of confrontation. Then they should just take it up with the mods.



I disagree, public shit almost never ends well.
Someone will complain about their fairness and they will double the job for the mod _while_ the rat makes enemies.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Saru (Apr 24, 2016)

Itachi just wants to watch the world burn.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## t0xeus (Apr 24, 2016)

I would delete the rule that forbids personal insults, since nobody here gets really insulted by that and it's just funny.

Plus a little bit of beef never killed anybody.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 24, 2016)

I think these new changes will work out nicely. Good job.

My opinion doesn't mean much since I don't post here consistently anymore, but here it is.

While it would be nice to actually face posters who have a problem with you, I think we all know many posters are not mature enough for that. I'd rather not see the voting threads bogged down with personal squabbles amongst members. Plus, what kind of tone does that set for new members? The voting thread should be a place where you just vote and leave. Simple and easy with less drama.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Matty (Apr 24, 2016)

Does anyone really have THAT BIG of a problem with how the voting has gone? For real, if it bothers you that much that someone on NF might've wrongfully been nominated for MotM I weep for you... But either way, they should be able to have some private vetos. Not everyone is comfortable voicing their opinion in the open forum and, on the other hand, there are many posters that have no problem just straight up telling you what they don't like about your posts. Should be mixed and cater to both sides.


----------



## UchihaX28 (Apr 24, 2016)

t0xeus said:


> I would delete the rule that forbids personal insults, since nobody here gets really insulted by that and it's just funny.
> 
> Plus a little bit of beef never killed anybody.



 Personally, I prefer the rule to be set in place. Narutobase forums has it and while it is my choice to browse the site, it's very demotivating and deters me away from the site at times when I'm personally attacked for having an unpopular opinion. I honestly enjoy the atmosphere and the community here mostly because people are always nice, welcoming, and do respect other people's opinions instead of attacking others.

 I haven't seen personal attacking here which is nice. I don't mind a little teasing and a little beef in the way ARGUS does it, but I would prefer the rule to still be set in place. No one should have to worry about being insulted and called retarded for having an unpopular opinion. It's just unnecessary and deters people away from wanting to debate IMO.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 4


----------



## Itachі (Apr 24, 2016)

I would like the ban on insults and shit to be lifted but then I think about how quickly the cunts of this section are going to resort to insults instead of discussing things maturely. If we had a pristine user-base it would be fine, but that's not the case.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cord (Apr 24, 2016)

t0xeus said:


> I would delete the rule that forbids personal insults, since nobody here gets really insulted by that and it's just funny.
> 
> Plus a little bit of beef never killed anybody.



Yeah nope. Not gonna happen ever. Sorry. 



Matty said:


> ... there are many posters that have no problem just straight up telling you what they don't like about your posts. Should be mixed and cater to both sides.



I know that most of the regulars here are adults and that there are many who don't have any problem criticizing and getting criticized in public. The issue lies on someone who prefers not to be criticized publicly. After all, the option that allows them to anonymously request a veto doesn't exempt them from being subjected to a public veto. So it is safer and less complicated to just make it completely private.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rocky (Apr 24, 2016)

Hey cordizzle why is my avatar so small.


----------



## Cord (Apr 24, 2016)

Rocky said:


> Hey cordizzle why is my avatar so small.


I think that if your large avatar right has expired before the upgrade, Xenforo automatically resizes them to the default regular member-sized avy. No more permanent avatars got carried over, unfortunately.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Bonly (Apr 24, 2016)

What if some chose to publicly make a veto vote in the nomination thread before the voting takes place?


----------



## Cord (Apr 24, 2016)

Bonly said:


> What if some chose to publicly make a veto vote in the nomination thread before the voting takes place?


It will be deleted.

Also, I'd like to clear some things up:

Veto requests need to be sent before the voting period. So if there's anyone who was mentioned in the nomination thread that had acted questionably or doesn't embody the MotM criteria (in your opinion), feel free to PM us right now. Once the voting thread is up, veto requests are no longer accepted.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Itachі (Apr 24, 2016)

I think the ban on Mexican people posting here should be lifted, it's 2016.

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Bonly (Apr 24, 2016)

Cordelia said:


> It will be deleted.
> 
> Also, I'd like to clear some things up:
> 
> Veto requests need to be sent before the voting period. So if there's anyone who was mentioned in the nomination thread that had acted questionably or doesn't embody the MotM criteria (in your opinion), feel free to PM us right now. Once the voting thread is up, veto requests can no longer be sent.



Ok so what if a person was to go and VM other another member(s) about there thoughts on Vetoing someone, would that be allowed

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Cord (Apr 24, 2016)

Bonly said:


> Ok so what if a person was to go and VM other another member(s) about there thoughts on Vetoing someone, would that be allowed


VMs are generally harder to monitor. It is not preferred, but it might not be something that we can always watch over. As long as the veto isn't posted in public threads where it can potentially make the MotM process hostile or chaotic, is all we care about.

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rocky (Apr 24, 2016)

Cordelia said:


> I think that if your large avatar right has expired before the upgrade, Xenforo automatically resizes them to the default regular member-sized avy. No more permanent avatars got carried over, unfortunately.


Boooooooo

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Bonly (Apr 24, 2016)

Cordelia said:


> VMs are generally harder to monitor. It is not preferred, but it might not be something that we can always watch over. As long as the veto isn't posted in public threads where it can potentially make the MotM process hostile or chaotic, is all we care about.



So it's not preferred but allowed as long as it's not in a public thread? Well if so that's the closest I can get to making my veto publicly known so I'll take it I guess.


----------



## ARGUS (Apr 25, 2016)

To Mods: 
No. I believe that there should be no restriction in expressing your opinion. 
Whatever it may be. After all this is a god damn forum 

No one seems to attack anyone here on a level where it may be classified as cyber bullying, nor is it ever my fault that someone can't handle the heat on an argument. 

I'm also laughing at ersatz on how low this clown has gone to actually ask the mods to ban me? Lol on what grounds? For having a different opinion? 
An what's even more sad is that has just been brushed off 

Wonder what would happen if I said that? I would have had atleast 10 negs from butthurt buffoons and recieved some sort of infraction or warning 






UchihaX28 said:


> I haven't seen personal attacking here which is nice. I don't mind a little teasing and a little beef in the way ARGUS does it, but I would prefer the rule to still be set in place. No one should have to worry about being insulted and called retarded for having an unpopular opinion. It's just unnecessary and deters people away from wanting to debate IMO.





As for my insulting, I never ever take them to a personal level, it's just a heated argument on my behalf, I can't say for reverse though since 99% of the users here have literally turned in to my enemy when I have nothing against them.

Just look at ersatz begging the mods to ban me! That's just low and pathetic 

Ooh and just look at Amol. The clown has been revenge negging me for months, yet has never had the balls to ever quote me after he learned his lesson 

Most of the time I only retaliate what's said against me. I am more than capable of arguing in a civil manner but it's not my fault if the other side also wants to have a heated argument and I'm fine with that

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Friendly 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## UchihaX28 (Apr 25, 2016)

ARGUS said:


> As for my insulting, I never ever take them to a personal level, it's just a heated argument on my behalf, I can't say for reverse though since 99% of the users here have literally turned in to my enemy when I have nothing against them.



 I know and that's why I'm fine with it. You start a little beef, but it's nothing that I would call serious at all.


----------



## ImSerious (Apr 25, 2016)

I nominate ARGUS.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Matty (Apr 25, 2016)

I don't think me and Argus have ever agreed on anything in the NBD and I've never had 1 issue with the guy. As long as he or anyone else isn't taking shots at someone's personal life then a little heat shouldn't be a problem. Icegaze cracks me up too, it livens up the NBD tbh.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## ARGUS (Apr 25, 2016)

Matty said:


> I don't think me and Argus have ever agreed on anything in the NBD and I've never had 1 issue with the guy. As long as he or anyone else isn't taking shots at someone's personal life then a little heat shouldn't be a problem. Icegaze cracks me up too, it livens up the NBD tbh.


Yeh. Dat Sasori ain't dat stronk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ImSerious (Apr 26, 2016)

Hey. Can we please go back to the days this forum didn't give me eye cancer? For the love of Minato.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Apr 30, 2016)

You mean the good dope days when people thought Itachi could lift summons and throw them halfway across the field with his bare hands?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (May 2, 2016)

P1 Gamakichi has about the heft and size of a baseball.  I think he could do it.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 11, 2016)

Fuck is up with all these 2013 threads being revived all of a sudden?


----------



## Matty (May 11, 2016)

Don't ask me, I haven't been drinking

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------

